# N.E Morchella



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Been to busy to get out much. Wish these 30 degree nights would end. We have not had one 50 degree night yet on the lake Huron side of n.e mi.

The blacks are finger nail size in all my spots. Tons of rain but need some warmer temps.

Mothers day would be my guess, but who knows forsure.

The only thing I have been finding thats edible is G. Korfii and let me tell you it's delish, but controversial.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Your back in town. Not going to get up until next week. Got out last night in SE Michigan but only came back with 2 ticks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hell we have only had a handful of 50 deg. Nights in sw Jeff. What is the one you have been trying? Pics...open it isnt what I think...but to each there own


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Hell we have only had a handful of 50 deg. Nights in sw Jeff. What is the one you have been trying? Pics...open it isnt what I think...but to each there own


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Dan.
Back in town for the wkend than back out for more work


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

You know better than that....


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I headed inland (west) 30 minutes or so..they have been having a little better temps the farther west you go the last couple weeks. The Morels were about a 1" long, still small tho. I left them to grow.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm planning to be in Iosco county in two weeks. Looks like it could be good timing..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

It could be this year. Temps are not so great but to new on the Morel thingy to have a clue. Goodluck and have fun with the family hunting them.
(Next two weeks temps.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The cooler temp will extend things. While it could be a tad warmer I think this is shaping up to be a great year.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Boardman Brookies said:


> The cooler temp will extend things. While it could be a tad warmer I think this is shaping up to be a great year.


Cool, that would be nice. 
I was thinking numerous may be, just thought people would be picking a bunch of dinks mothers day and on cuz of low temps..not growing to any size maybe.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

jeffm said:


> It could be this year. Temps are not so great but to new on the Morel thingy to have a clue. Goodluck and have fun with the family hunting them.
> (Next two weeks temps.
> View attachment 396769
> 
> View attachment 396771


Interesting that you posted weather for Whittemore. That is where my property is ..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Swampdog467 said:


> Interesting that you posted weather for Whittemore. That is where my property is ..
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes that is why I posted it. I figured if im gonna throw some weather reports for a reply back to your post, mide as well make it where you start off.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Cool, that would be nice.
> I was thinking numerous may be, just thought people would be picking a bunch of dinks mothers day and on cuz of low temps..not growing to any size maybe.


FYI..this post above was not meant to sound like ("dinks" should not be picked) it was meant as people (me included) come mothers day, we will all be picking dinks cuz of slow progression due to weather and not growing to decent size maybe. 

Cuz we all know I do and will be picking dinks. Figured Id post this here on the open forum to answer a private message i got, just incase others took it thus way. Its all good. Have fun out there.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

I searched for four hours yesterday morning in northern Ogemaw county and southern Oscoda county and struck out. Not one morel and only four very small beef steak. The green was much further behind than I thought it would be, and weather man was calling for frost last night. Good luck if going out this weekend, we really need some warmer nights!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess if I hit the right bta's it's on in the n.e.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

just posted a freeze warning tonight for oscoda county north


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

woodie slayer said:


> just posted a freeze warning tonight for oscoda county north


What the heck, same for alcona.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I got a warning for Whittemore

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

30 degrees this morning in Clare county
Weather man said it was supposed to get down to 19 in Mio last night


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

A few more blacks from sunday morning and this morning, all close by here in alcona county.
Found my first shed of the year finally.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Just trying to figure out these greys, yellows, whites..whatever there called lol. Needle in a hay stack so far. 
Im thinking this one is just barely big enough to stuff with some goodies maybe.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> No sir. Believe it or not, I find them in grassy areas along the edge of mixed hardwoods. Those woods are full of dead ash trees.
> View attachment 400271
> 
> Found this one on a timber cruise a couple springs ago. I see pics of these big ones from down under quite often. Not typical in my neck of the woods.


Well your info paid off for me here in alcona county Scotty. Edge of the woods it is. Took a bit to find the right type edges up here for me. But im slowly finding a pattern I THINK. Thanks.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

jeffm said:


> Well your info paid off for me here in alcona county Scotty. Edge of the woods it is. Took a bit to find the right type edges up here for me. But im slowly finding a pattern I THINK. Thanks.
> View attachment 402405
> 
> View attachment 402407


Nice job we were in for the day yesterday and picked some very nice blacks - most very fresh - past on alot too.
Next will be Chant's


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanP said:


> Nice job we were in for the day yesterday and picked some very nice blacks - most very fresh - past on alot too.
> Next will be Chant's


Thanks Dan
It would be way cheaper for me to just buy some lol. But its the hunt still for me at this point. Good to here some fresh blacks still about, I was wondering when I ran across a few under some wild apple tree's looking for yellows, they were quite fresh with little stipes and 1"1/2 tall maybe. Yes lots of varieties coming up.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Thanks Dan
> It would be way cheaper for me to just buy some lol. But its the hunt still for me at this point. Good to here some fresh blacks still about, I was wondering when I ran across a few under some wild apple tree's looking for yellows, they were quite fresh with little stipes and 1"1/2 tall maybe. Yes lots of varieties coming up.


Varieties = New seasons soon.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

jeffm said:


> Varieties = New seasons soon.


We will be chasing oysters in the Gaylord area this weekend = Chants will be July. After seeing your Boletes from last we need to try for them too. We actually found a few Chants in popple and spruce last year in HL area.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Glad you got on some Jeff. I’ve had one good run of whites so far. We’ve had the moisture, just not the warm overnight temps that they seem to need.
I’m going to follow the Michigan Mushroom section more closely. I’m a diehard Morel guy but have no experience with other edible shrooms. I’d like to try some new varieties, without the intestinal distress that accompanies misidentification.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> Glad you got on some Jeff. I’ve had one good run of whites so far. We’ve had the moisture, just not the warm overnight temps that they seem to need.
> I’m going to follow the Michigan Mushroom section more closely. I’m a diehard Morel guy but have no experience with other edible shrooms. I’d like to try some new varieties, without the intestinal distress that accompanies misidentification.


Thanks
Believe me I was also. I dont know but I sure see alot of mid to N.W, north of 55 morel finds of this type on the web. Don't really know if more plentiful or just more pickers. Or a little of both maybe. Down state it loaded with them it seems. Good luck on your other shroom type's. Lots to be had and delish.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanP said:


> We will be chasing oysters in the Gaylord area this weekend = Chants will be July. After seeing your Boletes from last we need to try for them too. We actually found a few Chants in popple and spruce last year in HL area.


Sounds good.
I find all my best patches of the red cinnabars in the big tooth aspens.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Out on the edges as I type here. Still some little ones coming up.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Was in the Gaylord area this weekend and found a few whites - Sunday night dinner was steak with the whites and ramps and wild asparagus. No oysters - plenty of water but need some warmer temps. Stopped in Alcona but found nothing there. Appetizers were 1/2 morels stuffed with ramps and cream cheese, pepper to taste and wrap in thin sliced bacon and bake. whole stuffed you can grill. The Best!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanP said:


> View attachment 404309
> Was in the Gaylord area this weekend and found a few whites - Sunday night dinner was steak with the whites and ramps and wild asparagus. No oysters - plenty of water but need some warmer temps. Stopped in Alcona but found nothing there. Appetizers were 1/2 morels stuffed with ramps and cream cheese, pepper to taste and wrap in thin sliced bacon and bake. whole stuffed you can grill. The Best!


That looks delish!!
I'll have to try that 1/2 morel recipe sounds great.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Took me a really long time to manage to upload videos, but I've been wanting to do this a long time. Figured I'd share the most adorable thing ever with you guys, even if the season's been over a while. Here's a video of me and my grandma hunting black morels up north this season. Had a blast!




The best picking starts around 9:30

I plan on documenting my shrooming and fishing adventures on youtube and instagram all year. I would love it if you guys checked my stuff out and gave me pointers and suggestions, and subscribe/follow if you want to keep in the loop. Sorry in advance, I'm not trying to clog this page, but I figured this was the place I started learning about all this, so what better people to start as my base for my new outdoorsy social media accounts? Anyways, enough rambling. Hope you guys check it out! 
https://www.instagram.com/jose_petes_/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC31dXpjQJNNPTgnSbIeAnFQ


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

oh and to elaborate on the video with my grandma. my buddy's phone autocorrected "morels" to "morons" a few years back and we have used that nickname for them ever since. My grandma has really taken to the nickname hahaha. So you'll hear her say it quite a bit.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna go with you when you take Grandma hunting for chanterelles! She is adorable and you are such a wonder grandson!

I took a few hours off from picking black raspberries and found a few chanterelles and one nice cinci-chicken. I cooked them in just butter. They were very sweet and go well together.

Your instagram isn't working for me


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I wanna go with you when you take Grandma hunting for chanterelles! She is adorable and you are such a wonder grandson!
> 
> I took a few hours off from picking black raspberries and found a few chanterelles and one nice cinci-chicken. I cooked them in just butter. They were very sweet and go well together.
> 
> Your instagram isn't working for me


Hey I actually changed the name on my Instagram!
https://www.instagram.com/mushrooms_and_fish/

Let’s see if we can get my granny out chant hunting!


----------

